# DP/DR monologue/poem needed for a (very) short film



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you creative types want to help me out. I've had an idea for a 3 minute short film after I'd made a home movie of my young daughter playing in the garden, on super8 film (old 70's cine camera film, before video came along). Because I could only afford one cartridge to be processed, I thought it might work quite well if there was a monologue or piece of poetry on the soundtrack to accompany the images.

So. If anyone (Roz) :wink: would like to contribute something, it could well make a very simple, but effective little film about DP/DR or dissociation.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually Tone, I am _very_ keen on finding voice work. Not to blow my own trumpet but I think I could do a good job and be convincing - afterall it would be a story similar to my own. I also really like the idea of you filming your daughter, that would be icing on the cake: seeing childhood from the outside as I did.

On another note though, Akisame and Martin are far better poets - have you asked them if they would be interested in the project?

Roz


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

To be honest with you, I was looking for a monologue rather than a poem. How someone dissociates and ends up depersonalised. Using the images as a flashback to childhood and innocence, where dissociation in the face of great adversity is a child's only defence - that kind of thing.

I trust that you could do a good job with it, as we've discussed those themes in the past and I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## AKISAME (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow, thank you Miss_Starling  I was actually thinking to write something very directly dealing with depersonalization (as opposed to how most of my other things just have somewhat indirect references to it). Although, my own dp didn't seem to come from any childhood trauma. But- if I'm able to write it in a timely matter, I'll gladly post it up and you can see if it's appropriate!


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Superb! - I look forward to see what you come up with.

Roz - Feel free to do some voiceover for this, if you don't fancy writing.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It would be nice if we could commit to getting it off the ground because though we are near-strangers we could create something very good. If your poem about falling asleep is anything to go by Rachael you are an outstanding writer. I should be posting the  

Voice over's my passion and I would relish the opportunity to use my voice to full effect in a piece like this. I can increase the dreaminess of my voice also. Sometimes I do that to make people think I am more eccentric than I am. 

As well as that I can do stuff like sound as if I am looking down on something/someone or looking up to something/someone. So I really would like something that has challenging concepts of awareness to articulate...don't hold back.

We have talked about this a little bit in the past and I could never imagine what would be the most effective way of making depersonalisation interesting to someone who cannot imagine how it feels. Rachael has an ability for bringing altered reality to life in her writing in a quite a "real" way. So I wonder if it would work if the monologue wasn't a reflection on subjective experience but a description of it as an alternative inner reality with a poetic twist?

I mean, for it to be disturbing the viewer must believe in it. Then again, the frustration of having insight into the alteration in perception/cognition might show the viewer more about what living with it is about.

I don't know. These are just suggestions, thoughts I've had.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

No worries, we'll work it out somehow. I'll try and post the images, as soon as.


----------

